# Any good broadband speed-tests?



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

I would like to test the speed of my 8Mb broadband connection and have recently tried several online speed tests. However, they always seem to deliver a low result, around 500bps-2000bps. I have contacted my ISP and they informed me that there are no network problems, my local exchange is not congested and that online tests are notoriously unreliable. I need to find a reliable way of testing my connection so that I can correct any problems. Any ideas?

Incidentally, my modem is a speedtouch 330 with the latest drivers for up to 8Mb.

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

yes there is a perfect one I use all the time

http://www.dslreports.com/

Edit: I have a 6 meg dsl and 1 meg upload and it always gives me good results...

Try testsing from multiple testing site they have there..


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Another one is http://speedtest.net/ You will need a fairly fast computer though as the flash interface requires a lot of CPU usage. They also have more locations than dslreports. Also, don't test on just one site, some sites are slower than others.


----------



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

I tried http://speedtest.net/ and got a result of 4429kbps down and 382kbps up. It might not quite be 8000kbps but it was a satisfying result nonetheless.

Are there any other good sites to try?


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Do you have dsl or cable? I am guessing dsl, as out where I live you can get only 3 meg cable, (was not fast nough lol) so i got 6 meg dsl.

Although your upload speed is a little slow for that type of download speed.

As I get around 5.6 megabits down and 796 upload..

pcpitstop.com is another site that will test your speeds and also your whole pc fopr errors and such.. do a full test


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You need to try several of them. I tried DC and NYC from speedtest.net, and DC was half the speed of NYC, and they're about the same distance from me.


----------



## cmunn (Apr 1, 2007)

Try a server located in the uk, might help


----------



## cdfreelancer (Feb 28, 2005)

geek73 said:


> Do you have dsl or cable?


DSL.I only live about 300 metres from the exchange which has recently upgraded.


----------



## Gary_J90 (Dec 29, 2006)

I just tried the speedtest.net one and got 217kbps D/L and 70kbps U/L.

suppose to have up to 8meg broadband from BT(in UK)

Looks like somethings wrong :sigh:


----------

